# [FIXED] CIFS VFS: Received no data, expecting 4

## piccolo

Hi @all,

as i looked in my /var/log/messages to debug why a browser plugin isn't working i saw this:

```
kernel: [ 7760.175531] CIFS VFS: Received no data, expecting 4
```

(I know it has nothing to do with the browser plugin  :Smile:  )

I have some network shares on a Windows 2008r2 fileserver. 

The shares are working but the log entry irritates me.

Something about my system:

i've installed:

net-fs/cifs-utils - version 5.1

net-fs/samba - version 3.6.1

btw.: i'm running kernel 3.1.4

Does anyone know how to solve it?

Greetings 

piccoloLast edited by piccolo on Wed Jan 18, 2012 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idiway

Hello,

Same issue for me this morning.

I delete all that was about NFS server in our kernel 3.1.6 config and reboot with new kernel

I don't know if it is the reason, but after that the problem seems to have disappeared for me.

----------

## piccolo

Hi idiway,

it seems to be fixed by updating my kernel.

I updated from 3.1.4 to 3.2.0-r1 and the error never showed again.

So i think it's fixed ... hopefully.

Greetings

piccolo

----------

